# Shell Oil bottle



## RIBottleguy (May 18, 2011)

I went to a friend's dump that is so big he said stop by any time.  It's a 20 foot slope with about 100 feet of dump in it.  He dug out a 15 ft tall 20 by 15 foot of it, but piled all the dirt in the middle lol.  You could spend a whole week just digging it out.  Anyway I tried to reach the good layer, but hit two rock that weighed 75-100 lbs. each.  I somehow extracted them and rolled them down the slope, but it took the energy out of me.  I hit the first dump layer which is very uninteresting 1930-50s foods and medicines.  Two more feet was too much to go, so I went over to a spot I tried before.  It's a much more manageable 2 foot tall slope to a swamp at the base of the large slope.  I had found 1930-40s bottles here too, so I tore in.  There was nothing good at first, then I went above the hole to open it up with my shovel.  When my shovel broke through, this ridiculously long bottle stuck out its rear.  I pulled it out and was psyched to see it was a Shell Motor Oil bottle!  I gave it a quick cleaning at home and it's in excellent condition.  A quick search on ebay turned up a Canadian one with the bidding up to $50, so it looks like a lucky find!  Pictures to follow...


----------



## treasurekidd (May 18, 2011)

Nice find! Those old oil bottles are very collectible, and some fetch really good prices. I have seen one or two of the really tall Shell bottles, and they're really cool!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 18, 2011)

Hi RIBottleguy;  I have about a dozen old car oil supplying bottles - but not a SHELL one [yet!]  They are fascinating and I have two metal carriers also.  If you sell yours - please let me know.  Not that I really need it but they are neat old bottles.   Congratulations.   RED Matthews


----------



## LC (May 19, 2011)

I have one of the tall quart Esso-lube bottles I bought from a guy on ebay some years ago from Englend . As I look back on it I am a little embarrassed as for what I gave for it , it was more than any fifty dollars plus shipping on top of it .  I collected gas and oil pretty heavily at the time and kind of got caught up with it .


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2011)

I want something cool and branded like that but for now I just have my popcorn holder.


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 20, 2011)

*Shell Oil Bottle Pictures*


----------



## splante (May 21, 2011)

*RE: Shell Oil Bottle Pictures*

that is a awesome bottle and great shape congrats


----------

